# [off] bizarrerie:profile deprecated après emerge sync [rés]

## Celeborn

Bon bah aujourdhui après un emerge sync, j'obtiens un charmant avertissement :

```
!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2004.2

To upgrade do the following steps:

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.2 make.profile

```

y'a la solution du pb incluse ds le message, c'est cool.... Mais !  mon install date de meme pas un mois, et a été faite à partir d'un livecd 2004.2, du coup ça m'interpelle un peu...

Je vérifie : 

```

Celeborn root # emerge -s portage

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2004.2

To upgrade do the following steps:

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.2 make.profile

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : portage ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

<...>

*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.0.51-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.0.51-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 318 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: The Portage Package Management System (Similar to BSD's ports). The primary package management and distribution system for Gentoo.

      License:     GPL-2

```

Ensuite le lien que je suis censé modifier :

```
Celeborn etc # ll make.profile 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 42 Oct  7 01:37 make.profile 

->../usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2
```

[edit] en supprimant le lien et en le recréant ça supprime effectivement le message d'erreur... mais je comprend pas ce qui fait que le message disparait  :Surprised:  vu que pour moi y'a rien de changé, à part la date de création du lien symbolique....

D'où ma question finale : est-ce que la gentoo deviendrait quantique ?   :Smile: Last edited by Celeborn on Thu Nov 04, 2004 12:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

moi aussi j'ai eu ca et c'est normal.

C'est pas parceque ton install est fraiche que le 'deprecated' est anormal !

Comme je dis toujours, "Le type, 1 seconde avant de mourrir etait encore en vie"

Si tu piges pas c'est pas grave, c'est moi, je suis tordu !  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] hum, je viens de voir que t'avais deja 2004.2 .... bizarre, hier je suis passé a 2004.3 ..... [/EDIT]

----------

## sorg

Quels sont les changements entrainés par le changement de profil ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *sorg wrote:*   

> Quels sont les changements entrainés par le changement de profil ?

 

compilateur par defaut, flags par defaut et d'autres choses du style (enfin je crois)

----------

## Celeborn

bon, désolé, j'ai fait un petit changement de titre, vu que le pb n'en est pas un.... (ou n'en est plus un plus précisément  :Smile:  )

et qu'en fait, je voudrais qd mm comprendre ce qui fait que ce msg d'erreur est apparu ...

Comment ça je suis trop curieux  :Surprised: 

----------

## Celeborn

bon je me fais un petit monologue, mais c'est pas grave.... 

ce qu'il y a de changé également dans le lien que j'ai remplacé, c'est sa taille ... il est passé de 42 à 48 octets... est-ce que ça pourrait être une raison du fait que portage fasse la distinction entre l'ancien lien et le nouvellement créé et qu'il affiche le message d'erreur ?

et aussi qu'est ce qui influe sur la taille d'un lien symbolique ? parce que là j'ai du mal à concevoir le changement de taille en fait....

Voilà, si qq'un a des réponses à mes questions profondément existencielles, je suis preneur   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bah moi je te soutient juste dans ta quête ^^ (parce que je comprend pas trop non plus...)

----------

## armkreuz1

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Comme je dis toujours, "Le type, 1 seconde avant de mourrir etait encore en vie"
> 
> 

 

Eh en effet, assez vrai comme remarque!!

----------

## kernelsensei

 *armkreuz1 wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Comme je dis toujours, "Le type, 1 seconde avant de mourrir etait encore en vie"
> 
>  
> 
> Eh en effet, assez vrai comme remarque!!

 

C'est meme une lapalissade  :Very Happy: 

----------

## babykart

en dehors des USE qui sont dans le make.defaults, le profile désigne aussi les versions minimun de certains packages comme l'a dit kernel_sensei: 

fichier /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.2/packages:

```
>dev-lang/gpc-2.1

>=sys-apps/baselayout-1.7.9-r1

>=sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.4

>=sys-devel/gcc-3.2

>=sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5

>=app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1
```

fichier /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3/packages:

```
>dev-lang/gpc-2.1

>=sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3

>=sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

>=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

>=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1

>=app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1
```

alors imaginons qu'un ebuild vérifie quel est ton profile (plus simple j'imagine que de checker les différentes versions) pour savoir s'il peut ou non s'installer... mais portage semble faire preuve d'une certaine intelligence puisque maintenant il s'assure que ton profile est pas trop obsolete par rapport à ton installation.... 

sinon pour rigoler, fait pointer ton profile sur un autre profile (autre que default-linux pour bien voir la différence, selinux par ex), et lance un

```
emerge -pvu world
```

...

en gros, dit lui merci pour le message...   :Wink: 

----------

## Celeborn

bah le truc bizarre dans mon cas, c'est que justement je n'ai pas eu à changer de profile !!! j'ai juste eu à supprimer un lien et le recréer ! identique à lui même   :Shocked:   il pointait déjà sur le profile 2004.2, et c'est juste la suppression/recréation du lien qui a permis de "contenter" portage... et donc ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi le lien, lorsque je l'ai recréé, n'avait plus (entre autre) ni la même taille, ni le même statut pour portage, alors qu'il s'agissait d'un lien symbolique dont la destination n'a pas changé (au point près!) ...

----------

## babykart

j'avais pas compris ça comme ça....  :Confused: 

mais, effectivement, c'est louche ton affaire...   :Confused: 

perso, je fais mes installation en stage3, et une fois que j'ai mis à jour, je le fais pointer sur /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/laversiondumoment, alors qu'au départ il pointe comme toi...

j'aurais tendance à dire que /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2/ c'est juste pour le temps de l'installation et de la mise à jour: faudrait voire si d'autres ont eu le même message en restant avec le profile par défaut...

pourquoi tu l'as pas mis en 2004.2, voire en 2004.3, comme indiqué, tant que tu y étais à refaire le lien?

----------

## ridben

Moi il m'a demandé de faire pointer /etc/make.profile sur la version 2004.0. C'est la version avec laquelle j'ai réalisé l'installation la première fois.

----------

## bosozoku

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

> bah le truc bizarre dans mon cas, c'est que justement je n'ai pas eu à changer de profile !!! j'ai juste eu à supprimer un lien et le recréer ! identique à lui même    il pointait déjà sur le profile 2004.2, et c'est juste la suppression/recréation du lien qui a permis de "contenter" portage... et donc ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi le lien, lorsque je l'ai recréé, n'avait plus (entre autre) ni la même taille, ni le même statut pour portage, alors qu'il s'agissait d'un lien symbolique dont la destination n'a pas changé (au point près!) ...

 

Finalement, je pense à une mise à jour du profile 2004.2, pourquoi pas après tout ?

----------

## mic006fr

Ton lien n'est plus le même, regarde :

```
/usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2 (ancien)

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.2 (nouveau)
```

A mon avis, c'est surtout un changement de réorganisation de l'arborescence...

Apparemment il propose celui qu'on a utilisé pour l'install (moi j'étais en 2004.0).

Je vais passer au 2004.3 pour voir....

[EDIT] Pas vu de différence pour un emerge world [/EDIT]

----------

## yoyo

@ babykart : tu as une bien jolie signature !!!

Pour tous, en cliquant sur cette signature vous arrivez sur le site www.gentoofr.org ; ensuite, rubrique 'thèmes -> Trucs et astuces' le sond tips parle des 'profiles'.

Lisez bien tout jusqu'en bas (commentaires) !

Enjoy !

Accès direct : http://www.gentoofr.org/commentaire.php?id_lien=17&mod=1&id=19

----------

## sireyessire

c'est bizarre moi ce matin il veut que je pointe vers la 2004.0   :Shocked: 

d'ailleurs c bizarre, je l'ai pas le profile 2004.3 (esync du matin, chagrin)

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> c'est bizarre moi ce matin il veut que je pointe vers la 2004.0  
> 
> d'ailleurs c bizarre, je l'ai pas le profile 2004.3 (esync du matin, chagrin)

 

Ah ???

```
#ll /etc/make.profile 

/etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3/
```

Rsync de ce matin également ...

PS : comment ça, "il veut" que tu pointe vars un profile 2004.0 ???

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   c'est bizarre moi ce matin il veut que je pointe vers la 2004.0  
> 
> d'ailleurs c bizarre, je l'ai pas le profile 2004.3 (esync du matin, chagrin) 
> 
> Ah ???
> ...

 

ben même message que en haut sauf qu'à la fin, c'est: 2004.0  :Very Happy: 

mais je m'en fous je l'ai fais pointé vers le 2004.2   :Laughing: 

bon je refais un esync, mais moi j'ai pas de répertoires 2004.3, je vais changer de mirrors sync, il était peut-être pas à jour encore (sauf que c'est bizarre, il m'a sorti le gimp-2.0.6...)

[edit] oki j'ai vu la feinte, lui veut que j'aille vers le /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.0/  et pas vers les default-linux/x86

donc c'est bon je l'ai contenté... mais je sais pas quel profil j'avais avant alors ... pê un 1.4 ?

de toute façon je m'en fous de ce profile, vu la taille du package.keywords   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Ben en fait, d'après le lien que j'ai filé plus haut, c'est à toi de placer ce lien ...

Tiens, ufed viens de râler : je n'ai pas de "use.defaults" ... Dans aucun des profiles de "/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/" d'ailleurs ...   :Shocked: 

Bon, je repasse à l'ancien type de profile, à savoir : "/usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2/" (le 2004.3 n'étant pas dispo).

Bizarre ...

EDIT : il y a quand même des différence entre les deux "profile" 'default-linux/x86' et 'default-x86' 2004.2  (fichiers 'make.default' et 'packages').   :Confused: 

----------

## guilc

ce bug de ufed, il est corrigé dans la version ~x86 d'ufed  :Wink:  (en tous cas chez moi, c le cas)

----------

## nuts

moi ce que je comprend pas, c est qu il disait que j etais en 2004.0   :Question: 

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       48 nov  4 08:37 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.0
```

et pourtant j ai fais ce que disais le message d erreur

----------

## Celeborn

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

> Ton lien n'est plus le même, regarde :
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2 (ancien)
> 
> ...

 

LOL !!! j'avais vraiment de la merde dans les yeux moi hier soir   :Shocked:   effectivement le lien avait effectivement changé... bon bah désolé pour le dérangement alors   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ridben

ça craint si j'utilise /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 plutot que /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.0 ??

----------

## kwenspc

non non ça craint rien. 

en fait il te met 2004.0 par défaut...depuis le temps il y a eu d'autre profile donc le 2004.2 et suivant fait très bien l'affire.

enfin je vois les choses comme cela. et perso ça m'a pas fait de pb.

----------

## ttgeub

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> non non ça craint rien. 
> 
> en fait il te met 2004.0 par défaut...depuis le temps il y a eu d'autre profile donc le 2004.2 et suivant fait très bien l'affire.

 

Rigole, mais je viens de passer en 2004.0 aujourd'hui sur une machine. L'install date de deux ans, mais la machine est à jour   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

ttypub : c'est que je voulais dire , en fait. leur message indiquant la solution n'a pas été mis à jour et ils indiquent toujours le 2004.0 alors même qu'ils pourraient dors et déjà indiquer le 2004.2 voir .3 non? 0 mon avis ils n'ont intégré ce petit changement que très très recemment dans l'arbre portage et portage lui-même alors que ça devait être prévu depuis longtemps. Ou alors avant, changer de profile n'était pas un problème mais là avec cette mis à jour on ne peut pas y couper...enfin c'est tiré par les cheuveux mais je me comprends   :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

bon bah moi j ai passer en 2004.3 depuis l ecole en sshm je vois pas  grand chose, mais  ca a l air de toujours bien tourner

----------

## sorg

Ben moi c'est pas brillant: (passage en 2004.3)

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge -uaDv world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies
> ...

 

----------

## nuts

moi quand je mets a jour le system.

c est uniquement 

```
emerge -uv world
```

et ca passe

----------

## yoyo

Pour comprendre / gérer les profils : Créer son propre profile.

Enjoy !

----------

